# New Year - 2022



## debodun (Dec 26, 2021)

Any messages or art relating to the New Year.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)

The years  get harder to write for me    .... hope it's a 'happier'  one anyway


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2021)

New Year's day was never a big deal in my family. My parents didn't "celebrate" in the way some people do. My dad usually had to work because he traded Christmas Day off with someone else that wanted New Years Day off (probably because of their after effects of celebrating). We usually took down the Christmas decoration that day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Dec 26, 2021)

My dad usually worked New Year's Day but would bring home fireworks to do on New Year's Eve after supper.  Mom always cooked the traditional foods for the day which I will do too this year.  My sister and brother do the same.  We wish we lived closer so we could do together but we will call each other.  They will both call me on New Year's Eve as its my birthday.


----------



## Wren (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2021)

My parents would open the doors wide to let the "new year in" and then go outside with a pan and a spoon like in the picture and bang them for good luck. We usually had company; another couple with their little girl and they would play cards while we children played or fell asleep.

When married there were times when we would get dressed up and go out to a club for dinner and dancing but that wasn't for long. Afterward I would just make a nice dinner.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Dec 26, 2021)

We don't do much; just (usually) wait up until the New Year rings in.

Happy New Year, all!


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 26, 2021)

​


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Dec 28, 2021)

Yay! Deb is back! (Right?)


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Dec 28, 2021)

Yes, Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2021)

Devi said:


> Yay! Deb is back! (Right?)


Seems so.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2022)




----------

